# Blue Rams failure



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well.. I bought 2 blue rams last week.. 1 died on sunday.. 1 died today.

The tank is setup up adn been running for about 3-4 weeks already. Have lots of plants, Co2, good lighting.... 3 neon tetras in there.....

Are rams more sensitive than neon tetras? I would expect Neons to be more sensitive.... oh well. I guess my ram breeding project has gone down the drain... Time to look for different fish..

Maybe whole tank of neon tetras....... or Rasbora Hets...... or just ALL Cherry Red shrimp?!

its a 20gal long tank


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

I had blue rams for two years, two pairs in 140 liters tank. One pair layed eggs after spawning on a flat rock, but never succeded to go further from this point. Sadly one by one died after in those two years, in my opinion from bacterial abdominal swelling, and one without a visible reason. What I've red and found with my rams is they really are sensitive fishes, especially to water conditions, which should be very clear, soft and slighty acidic (if possible) especially for spawning, and with a *low level of nitrates*, the last fact being in some opposition with the levels of nitrates needed in a planted tank. Anyway they are a very beautifull species and deserve one more try, maybe in a dedicated tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear you lost them.

It could be a number of factors that caused it, but probably the top thing that comes to mind is that they weren't the most healthy to start with.

You're tank is also pretty new to be putting Ram's in, so you may have better success with them sometime down the road.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

I feel ya' buddy. I bought a pair of aphysemion australe, for a nano, at the catfish convention; and after two weeks, the top had a 2 inch opening, for a couple hours, and the male jumped out. So it looks like I'll either look for another male or donate the female to a pet store.

And got 4 dwarf frogs and 3 died. 
next project...


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

I was talking to the LFS guy and he told me blue rams are very sensitive. I ended up buying two Bolivian Ram's... they are not as sensitive and I liked there small touches of color.

Bolivian Ram - Mikrogeophagus altispinosus

blue rams:
Blue Ram - Mikrogeophagus ramirezi


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

well.. not sure if ill deal with blue rams again.. 

like Fredyk said.. next project..... hehe


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

jlui83- I'll second mkeevil's opinion on getting bolivian rams. Ive had 3 living in my tank for almost a month now and they are doing great. I know thats not a long time but from the research I have done they are much more forgiving then the blue rams. There is nothing special about my water, its straight from the tap and conditioned with stress zyme. They seem to be doing really well with just that. 
They are a lot of fun to have, if thats what you are looking for by choosing a dwarf cichlid. Crazy, tripped out looking eyes as well. Well worth doing your homework and picking up a few.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I will never purchase Blue Rams from a LFS again. Every Ram that I've purchased from the LFS have died on me within a very short period of time. I now purchased them online from breeders who are tank raising them and they are far more healthy.

I too think they are worth giving them another try. They just have so much personality, not to mention their beauty. They come out to the front of the tank to greet me when I walk in the room. 

I think you should wait until your tank is a little bit more established, 4 weeks isn't very long at all, and then give them another try.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

*blue rams*

I wanted blue rams so bad that I spent a small fortune on them to try and get some that would live more than a week or two. Until I found good source like Linda C talked about, then I was able to keep a pair for almost 2 years, they laid eggs regularly but failed to hatch, their appearance & personality was unlike any fish I ever had it was like a pet cat or dog they would come out to great me and were very curious as Linda stated. 
I think that Intros brings up a very valid point about water quality (soft water,low nitrates Higher temps ect...) I found that I had to be quite diligent about water conditions. perhaps you should let your system become more matured as Linda pointed out before you give them another shot.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I second the opinion that their longevity is almost entirely based on the quality of the fish at the time you acquire them. The sad fact is that most rams in LFS's are "on the way out" when they're sold. Specialty breeders, on-line vendors, and other hobbiests are the best source.

Find some good ones and try again. They're fascinating fish. I've kept mine in all sorts of water conditions - nitrates up to 40 ppm, GH >15 degrees, KH >12 degrees, and down to GH 4, KH 2. They've done perfectly fine through it all.


----------



## danepatrick (Sep 18, 2006)

guaiac_boy said:


> I second the opinion that their longevity is almost entirely based on the quality of the fish at the time you acquire them. The sad fact is that most rams in LFS's are "on the way out" when they're sold.


absolutely. i agree. not many suppliers take care of their rams the way they should so when they get to the LFSs, they're pretty much doomed. The supplier i get them from for work takes incredily good care of them. we get super huge ones with amazing colors.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

I have not personaly kept them, but was looking to get some.

I have heard they are extreamly sensitive if wild caught. People recomend keeping very soft and RO water with perfect parameters for them only.

On the other hand I have heard that tank raised rams can adapt to many environments. Due to having some Honey Gouramis, I decided to pass on them and will get another colorful fish instead.


----------

